# Bit concerned...



## loveloss (Sep 27, 2012)

For the men. Do you ever have sex with your wife or masturbate in your sleep? Is this normal behaviour for most men? I never had a guy do this until I met my husband...
I started noticing this 3 1/2 years ago, my husband fingering me and having sex with me while we both were asleep and I'd wake up. I have even woke up to him playing with himself. Kind of worries me to allow our child to sleep with us when he does those things and doesn't realize it.
Does anyone know what its called and if its normal?
Any advice on the matter would be deeply appreciated! TY


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

so when you say he is asleep..how do you know? when you wake up and see him masturbating, does he respond to your voice?


----------



## loveloss (Sep 27, 2012)

livnlearn said:


> so when you say he is asleep..how do you know? *when you wake up and see him masturbating, does he respond to your voice?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No, he doesn't respond. He never remembers it when I have told him about it! There have been times hes done it and just stopped and turned around. Whether hes asleep I don't know. He says he doesn't remember. So I have just taken his word on it. Theres been times hes done it right after we had sex and went to sleep.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

The spectrum of sleep walking/night terror is pretty broad and includes sexual activity. Is he taking any medications. As an aside. your child should NOT be sleeping with you. Knock that sh1t off!


----------



## loveloss (Sep 27, 2012)

KanDo said:


> The spectrum of sleep walking/night terror is pretty broad and includes sexual activity. Is he taking any medications. As an aside. your child should NOT be sleeping with you. Knock that sh1t off!


I don't let my child sleep with us, he crawls out of his bed sometimes and gets in bed with me without me knowing and that is why I asked this question. Curiousity and concern. 
ETA- Yes he is on several medications. Effexor, Minipress (for nightmares), and some other pill for his PTSD.. But the medication has nothing to do with his problem. He has been doing this for 4 years, before he was on medication...


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

KanDo said:


> The spectrum of sleep walking/night terror is pretty broad and includes sexual activity. Is he taking any medications. As an aside. your child should NOT be sleeping with you. Knock that sh1t off!


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

I sometimes go after my wife in my sleep. I have never masturbated (that I know of). I'm not on any meds. And I've never done anything when one of my kids was in the bed with us.


----------

